# S&W 500 vs 2600 page book, suprised?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I would have never thought a 500 round would not go through and through this book no problem. Stopped at page 1485 or so? *


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

It's because it was an old medical textbook. The density of knowledge prevented the round from penetrating all the way. Now if it had been a Twilight series, or the entire Harry Potter series, I believe the results would have been different.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok ok ok idk why i sold mine







Who has one for sale?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Prince Caspian said:


> It's because it was an old medical textbook. The density of knowledge prevented the round from penetrating all the way. Now if it had been a Twilight series, or the entire Harry Potter series, I believe the results would have been different.


*Thats some funny shit there.lol:thumbup:*


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*wow*

That ol man is quite a shot, wasn't watchin real close but looked like 3 good hits in a row at the big gong about 150 yards or so away. With that canon to me is good shooting.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

FMJ (or perhaps a quality bonded bullet) probably would have with all the way through .


----------

